# Just a plane farm



## Lusker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Just a plain farm (not plane)*

Been around Sweden 2 day just 2 do some recon.

On my way i spottet this old farm nothing special, but i found it nice just 2 find a good old plane location
and take the classic door, window, light picture, view.
If you know what i mean
































In the tunnel on the way home





Lusker


----------



## mexico75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice shots, that hockey tables pretty cool.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Feb 13, 2010)

I was expecting to see a Cessna or something.... but nevermind.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice set of photos there Lusker.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 13, 2010)

Some lovely dereliction and great pics, as always. Cracking photo of the little trike.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 13, 2010)

im liking that random hockey game


----------

